# VW Car Production/Shipping Tracking



## poops (May 10, 2004)

I recall there used to be someone who could track VW car order status from factory production to shipping. Is that still possible? I have the Comm and VIN #'s...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

poops said:


> I recall there used to be someone who could track VW car order status from factory production to shipping. Is that still possible? I have the Comm and VIN #'s...
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I did with my car. It was not particularly difficult. Here are a couple of pointers:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4707517-Tracking-shipment-of-GTI/page5

http://www.myturbodiesel.com/thread...-vw-delivery-status-from-germany-thread.5900/


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

LeoCasta said:


> If you have a Vin code, then I think that there is no problem, but it won’t help if your transportation company has already sent your car. I really hope that you are working with a reliable company with a good reputation, because there are a lot of scams on the market that change parts in cars. Once upon a time such a story happened to my friend. A car with a V8 engine was supposed to arrive, and it arrived with a V6 and the transportation company indicated a price tag of 3500 bucks. After this incident, I only work with companies with excellent reputation and reviews. It is also important that the company does not set a high cost of moving overseas. So be careful and remember that cheap does not always mean good and high quality


The Op is talking about an original order from VW. The vehicle is totally secure as if VW's process damages the vehicle, the OP can just decline it at delivery.


----------

